# eggcrate at bottom of tank?



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello All,

planning for my 29G biocube. I have a question. should I put eggcrate at the bottom of the tank and then cover with sand and my LiveRock? or will this inhibit inverts to move freely under the sand? I was just thinking about spreading the pressure of the rock, and not having things undermine my rockwork and having it crash down one day. What has everyone done to their tank? Any other Biocube advice would be welcomed!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You could do it. It won't hurt your sand dwellers - unless you have a very thin layer of sand and they can't actually sift through it.
If the bottom of your tank is tempered, it spreads out the weight and prevents point loads.
I have it under my rocks (I think ).


----------



## vladfragdit (Aug 7, 2009)

Eggcrate is a great way of preventing your rock from breaking the bottom pane of your aquarium's glass. It will not inhibit many creatures to burrow as there will be some space above the eggcrate. But don't bother then with getting sifting starfish. They need more space.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Have you ever considered star board? Same stuff they use to make cutting boards out of.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

where would I buy that?

at any rate I purchased eggcrate, and am thinking of putting pieces where my rocks are going to rest. not the whole bottom. this way it doesn't interfere with my sand sifting creatures


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

PACMAN said:


> where would I buy that?
> 
> at any rate I purchased eggcrate, and am thinking of putting pieces where my rocks are going to rest. not the whole bottom. this way it doesn't interfere with my sand sifting creatures


Plastic shops will cut pieces to size for you. There's a place in Markham, I would have to ask my buddy where it was again.

Your eggcrate is perfectly fine as well.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I think ill just eggcrate it then. Markham is too far lol


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

PACMAN said:


> I think ill just eggcrate it then. Markham is too far lol


Doesn't have to be Markham, that was just were my friend bought some. I'm sure there's local plastic shops who can supply it as well. But you have eggcrate so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Mine has an Egg crate now, but my next tank wont, 

the egg crate for sure leacks some stuff into water, just like flexible PVC, still working to find out what though .


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> Mine has an Egg crate now, but my next tank wont,
> 
> the egg crate for sure leacks some stuff into water, just like flexible PVC, still working to find out what though .


so you will just have bare rock on glass?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

PACMAN said:


> so you will just have bare rock on glass?


on sand.

and as Ameek said earlier, if you get a good tank to begin with, its bottom will be tempered. and will even out the pressure.

Egg crate is used to even out the point of pressure from the rocks, it will not prevent glass shattering if rock falls on it. (rock slide)


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

well from what i understand, i have tempered glass on the bottom of my biocube. so i guess i shouldn't worry soo much. i think i will just put the eggcrate where the rock touches down. this way it will help a bit, but will not limit sand-dwellers from moving around


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

gucci17 said:


> Have you ever considered star board? Same stuff they use to make cutting boards out of.


Any idea how much starboard cost? heard it was quite expensive a while back.

If you do find the name of the place in Markham, let me know.

Thanks


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Id never go eggcrate either, altho i like the idea of just puttting it there on the base of your LR.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

goffebeans said:


> Any idea how much starboard cost? heard it was quite expensive a while back.
> 
> If you do find the name of the place in Markham, let me know.
> 
> Thanks


I haven't talked to my friend yet but I will when I see him.

The only thing that scares me is stuff getting trapped underneath and creating a nitrate factory...but seems like enough reefers use it.

I think I might just go without eggcrate or starboard on my new build.


----------

